
Make Ruby Great Again [video] - jm3
https://vimeo.com/165527044#t=28m10s
======
jm3
This link jumps to the actual beginning of the talk, skipping the preamble
which is mostly specific to RSpec, focusing instead on the crisis the Ruby
community currently faces[1] and the opportunity / responsibility the
community has to respond.

[1] namely that the shiny newness of M.E.A.N. and Node/React/Angular plus the
widely discussed performance challenges of Ruby & Rails have put Ruby + Rails
on the back burner in the zeitgeist.

------
Tomte
"Google is not gonna drop Go. Unless they feel like it." _g_

